# mac jewelry



## gorgeous16_02 (Aug 26, 2009)

whats it all about .. and were could i get it ..


----------



## GucciGirl (Aug 26, 2009)

You mean like the necklaces? I think they give them to you when you work there.


----------



## User38 (Aug 26, 2009)

yea.. some are sold on ebay.. lol.  You would think they were real silver or gold!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah, you have to work there or buy it off someone to get one!


----------



## gorgeous16_02 (Aug 27, 2009)

i do i just got hired as freelance .. but i wasnt sure


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah the jewelry is part of the uniform. Some people sell it on ebay as well, but its just regular metal nothing fancy. There are different kinds from the necklace and pin that are basic uniform, or our advanced cert, and the holiday ones.

You only get them once you are permanent though, they aren't given to freelance. Hope this helps!


----------



## gorgeous16_02 (Aug 27, 2009)

yes it does im kinda sad  i dont get one thought


----------

